

Tinker Away, Facebook Says - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/03/business/03stream.html

======
GeneralMaximus
This strategy is not counterintuitive, as the article says. In fact, I see it
as a logical next step. What could possibly be better than having your service
work on all conceivable electronic devices in thousands of fun, creative
forms?

